# Angeln rund um Deventer / Gorssel



## Angler2014 (20. Juli 2014)

Hallo liebe Angler!

Kennt jemand einen guten Angelsportverein in Deventer / Gorssel. Möchte dort einen VISpas kaufen der mir die Genehmigung gibt in dieser Umgebung an der Ijssel zu angeln.

Liebe Grüße Angler 2014 :m


----------



## Angler2014 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angeln rund um Deventer / Gorssel*

Leute eine schnelle Frage.

Es reicht doch aus zum VVV Gebäude der Stadt zu fahren um dort die jeweiligen Adressen/Geschäfte für einen VISpas zu erhalten?


----------



## zanderzone (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln rund um Deventer / Gorssel*

Nu erst gelesen, aber du kannst mit jedem Vispass an der Ijssel angeln.. Es gibt ein paar Abschnitte um Doesburg, die gesperrt sind!


----------

